#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Request for PIANC WG-153

## tmlim

Would like to request a shared pdf copy of the following:- 


PIANC MarCom WG 153: Recommendations for the Design and Assessment of Marine Oil and Petrochemical Terminals (2016)

ThanksSee More: Request for PIANC WG-153

----------

